# Kandy Oriental Blue / Kandy Teal



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

And what the base color is if you know. Thanks


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 23 2009, 05:26 PM~14275894
> *And what the base color is if you know. Thanks
> *


 look in the house of kolor book


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 23 2009, 09:02 PM~14276767
> *look in the house of kolor book
> *


Ill do that too. But those tiny chips suck. Was hoping to get a pic or 2 on here


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Oriental Blue over Planet Green.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

you can look at my build thread its orental blue over silver


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jun 24 2009, 11:02 AM~14281857
> *you can look at my build thread its orental blue over silver
> *


Thank you, thats what I needed. Looks good by the way. Thanks


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

SUM ORIENTAL OVER BCO2 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 25 2009, 01:02 AM~14290328
> *SUM ORIENTAL OVER BCO2  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Sickkkk.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 24 2009, 11:02 PM~14290328
> *SUM ORIENTAL OVER BCO2  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That pic should be the poster for patterns...damn thats sick


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Solid candy teal over hok silver and a blue base coat.


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Hok teal and oriental over silver.


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jun 25 2009, 11:47 AM~14295203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 more, please


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

x100 more info on kandy teals???? and pics??


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt


----------

